# Sadzīves tehnika >  Ultraskanjas veljas masiina

## Ingus Siliņš

Sveiki visiem, vai kaads ir ko dzirdeejis par taadu veljas masiinu, kur par aktivatoru izmanto ultraskanjas vilnjus uudenii... skjiet ka dazi modelji var bez veljas pulvera darboties ( ir klaat elektroliizes ieriice )?!
skjiet ka ideja ir visai veca:
http://shema.org.ua/index.php?name=News ... cle&sid=56

----------


## Didzis

Ideja ir daudz vecāka kā tai dotajā krievu linkā. Man kolekcijā ir ultraskaņas veļmašīna liekas no 1954 gada, kad vēl sievietes izmantoja veļas mazgāšanai viļņotos veļasdēļus. Tas verķis atgādina sēni, kuru iemērc veļas baļļā. Barojas no 24V lai nebūtu bīstami cilvēkam. Protams tāda veļmašīna ne tuvu nestāv modernajiem automātiem, bet savu darbiņu veica. Ja ir interese, varu nobildēt.

----------


## ivog

Tadag jau arī "speciālas" bumbas intensīvi reklamē veļas pulvera vietā. Nez, man jau liekas ka kārtējais "lohatrons"

----------


## next

> Ideja ir daudz vecāka kā tai dotajā krievu linkā. Man kolekcijā ir ultraskaņas veļmašīna liekas no 1954 gada, kad vēl sievietes izmantoja veļas mazgāšanai viļņotos veļasdēļus. Tas verķis atgādina sēni, kuru iemērc veļas baļļā. Barojas no 24V lai nebūtu bīstami cilvēkam. Protams tāda veļmašīna ne tuvu nestāv modernajiem automātiem, bet savu darbiņu veica. Ja ir interese, varu nobildēt.


 Man gan liekas ka tur frekvence tur bija 100Hz un mana vecaamaate par to teica ka "ne vellam tas kraams neder".
Ar ultraskanju var mazgaat cietas lietas (kuraas skanjas aatrums citaadaaks kaa uudenii), prieksh veljas pulveris jaapeerk.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Ideja ir daudz vecāka kā tai dotajā krievu linkā. Man kolekcijā ir ultraskaņas veļmašīna liekas no 1954 gada, kad vēl sievietes izmantoja veļas mazgāšanai viļņotos veļasdēļus. Tas verķis atgādina sēni, kuru iemērc veļas baļļā. Barojas no 24V lai nebūtu bīstami cilvēkam. Protams tāda veļmašīna ne tuvu nestāv modernajiem automātiem, bet savu darbiņu veica. Ja ir interese, varu nobildēt.
> 
> 
>  Man gan liekas ka tur frekvence tur bija 100Hz un mana vecaamaate par to teica ka "ne vellam tas kraams neder".
> Ar ultraskanju var mazgaat cietas lietas (kuraas skanjas aatrums citaadaaks kaa uudenii), prieksh veljas pulveris jaapeerk.


 Ultraskanjai labums buus tad, ja taa uudenii izraisiis kavitaaciju....
kiinieshi velkas masiinaa lieto uudens elektroliizi, it kaa var iztikt bez pulvera....
OH joni rada saarmainu vidi.... skaabeklis dezinficee.... hlora joni in hloors balina utt.

----------


## ansius

> OH joni rada saarmainu vidi.... skaabeklis dezinficee.... hlora joni in hloors balina utt.


 piedod ingus, nu nevajag izcelties ar to ka gulēji vidusskolas ķīmijas stundās ja tādas apmeklēji. bet nu muļķības tu tur sastāstīji gan.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> OH joni rada saarmainu vidi.... skaabeklis dezinficee.... hlora joni in hloors balina utt.
> 
> 
>  piedod ingus, nu nevajag izcelties ar to ka gulēji vidusskolas ķīmijas stundās ja tādas apmeklēji. bet nu muļķības tu tur sastāstīji gan.


 mulkjiibas nu nav... elektroliizee viens elektrods ap sevi rada skaabu, otrs - saarmainu vidi...
uudenii izkjiidushi dazaadi saalji radiis attieciigus saarmus... kaut vai nedaudz vaaraamaa saals - naatrija saarms un hlors, un uudenjradis, skaabeklis jau vien radiisies elektroliizee....

----------


## ansius

> mulkjiibas nu nav...


 ir gan puis, ir gan, piemēram hlors neko nekad nav balinājis. balina atomārais skābeklis, kas atbrīvojas piņķerīgā hlora un ūdens reakcijā... a tas kā iegūt atomāru skābekli jau ir gaumes jautājums




> elektroliizee viens elektrods ap sevi rada skaabu, otrs - saarmainu vidi...


 tīri teorētiski, tikai praktiski tas mazgāšanu neietekmē jo efekts patiesība ir lokāls plāns slānītis ap elektrodu.

ķīmija savu laiku man bija tuva lieta, ko atzinīgi novērtēja arī godalgām olimpiādēs, kas mani noturēja ģimnāzija neskatoties uz to ka dažos priekšmetos man nebija ne mazākās vēlmes mācīties un attiecīgi atzīmes. Vēl jo projām atceros sarunu ar vienu no mācību pārzinēm, citēju "Es zinu ka tavi panākumi ķīmijā ir svarīgi ģimnāzijai, un mēs to ļoti novērtējam, taču pacenties literatūrā sekmīgu atzīmi gadā dabūt, labi..." tanī brīdī man pieleca, ka uz manām atzīmēm visi skatās caur pirkstiem, jo lai ģimnāzijas status būtu ir nepieciešami arī panākumi olimpiādēs (ne tikai rajona, bet valsts  :: . ok, pietiek nostaļģijas. Jā elektrolīze var palīdzēt, jo virmaktīvās vielas, kas piedalās mazgāšanā vienmēr darbojas kā joni, attiecīgi elektrolīze veicina to kustību.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Palasiet šo - 
copy/paste no reklāmas:

    * No šiem keramikas elementiem nākošais spēcīgais infrasarkanais starojums veļas mazgāšanas laikā, izjauc ūdeņraža līdzsvaru ūdens molekulās. Molekulu kustība kļūst spēcīgāka, ūdens labāk iekļūst veļā un daudz spēcīgāk spēj to izmazgāt.
    * BIOWASHBALL izdala negatīvi lādētus jonus, kuri vājina netīrumu pieķeršanos audumam, un tie tiek viegli atdalīti pat bez ķīmiska mazgāšanas līdzekļa.
    * Paticoties BIOWASHBALL, ūdenī tiek radīts pH ar vērtību ap 10, kas ir ekvivalents parastajam ķīmiskajam mazgāšanas līdzeklim. Pateicoties šim pH, organiskie un ķīmiskie netīrumi tiek izmazgāti.
    * BIOWASHBALL neitralizē hlora savienojumus ūdenī, un samazina tā virsmas spraigumu, tādējādi palielinot ūdens mazgāšanas spēju.
    * BIOWASHBALL iznīcina patogēnos mikrobus gan ūdenī, gan veļas mašīnā un tāpēc veļa kļūst higiēniski tīra.

Apbrīnojams fizikāli-ķīmisks šarlatānisms. Manuprāt, pietiktu ar vidusskolas zināšanām, lai saprastu, ka tas viss ir absolūts _bullshit_. Tad vēl bioloģiski murgi par baktērijām, kas var dzīvot balinātājā un "reģenerēties" saules gaismā caur plastmasu... Un tā 3 gadus, mazgājot veļu katru dienu!
Saprotams, kam ir izdevīgi iznīcināt izglītību. Lai dzīvo muļķība!

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

[quote=ansius]


> mulkjiibas nu nav...


 ir gan puis, ir gan, piemēram hlors neko nekad nav balinājis. balina atomārais skābeklis, kas atbrīvojas piņķerīgā hlora un ūdens reakcijā... a tas kā iegūt atomāru skābekli jau ir gaumes jautājums




> elektroliizee viens elektrods ap sevi rada skaabu, otrs - saarmainu vidi...


 tīri teorētiski, tikai praktiski tas mazgāšanu neietekmē jo efekts patiesība ir lokāls plāns slānītis ap elektrodu.

ķīmija savu laiku man bija tuva lieta, ko atzinīgi novērtēja arī godalgām olimpiādēs, kas mani noturēja ģimnāzija neskatoties uz to ka dažos priekšmetos man nebija ne mazākās vēlmes mācīties un attiecīgi atzīmes. Vēl jo projām atceros sarunu ar vienu no mācību pārzinēm, citēju "Es zinu ka tavi panākumi ķīmijā ir svarīgi ģimnāzijai, un mēs to ļoti novērtējam, taču pacenties literatūrā sekmīgu atzīmi gadā dabūt, labi..." tanī brīdī man pieleca, ka uz manām atzīmēm visi skatās caur pirkstiem, jo lai ģimnāzijas status būtu ir nepieciešami arī panākumi olimpiādēs (ne tikai rajona, bet valsts  :: . ok, pietiek nostaļģijas. Jā elektrolīze var palīdzēt, jo virmaktīvās vielas, kas piedalās mazgāšanā vienmēr darbojas kā joni, attiecīgi elektrolīze veicina to kustību.[/quote:2t4p92md]
nu es arii labi maacijos kjiimiju RTK, RTU... bet godiigi sakot veljas pulvera kjiimiju un balinaataaju kjiimiju meesmu studeejis un peetijis... ziepes gan ir peetiitas... 
tomeer, cik reaala / nereaala vispaar ir ideja - veljas masiina bez pulvera?

----------


## bbarda

studeejis un peetijis... ziepes gan ir peetiitas...                                  labāk gan pastāsti cik savārīji ziepes?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> studeejis un peetijis... ziepes gan ir peetiitas...                                  labāk gan pastāsti cik savārīji ziepes?


 tieshaa vai paarnestaa noziimee...  :: 
par taam lasiju organiskaas kjiimijas graamataa - tauki + sarms = ziepes... ziepes ir vidutaajs starp organiskaam vielaam un nearganiskaam...

----------

